# Sticky  Jireh Financial Inc - Forum Sponsor



## KenLamain

Jireh Financial is here to help simplify your boat or RV loan process. We have several years of experience completing out-of-state deals, including purchases from dealerships and private sellers. Our team will assist you with the entire process, including the completion of titles, registrations, and sales tax processing. We also have an excellent roster of lenders, service contract companies and marine insurance carriers. As a service provider, we take the word “service” seriously. Feel free to call, direct message, or email to let us know how we can help you. Visit our website https://www.jirehfinancial.com/ to start the process. The Jireh Team is here to serve the 2CoolFishing Group!
Thank you,
Ken & the Jireh Team


----------



## KenLamain

Here is a link to a place for LOAN and WARRANTY / SERVICE CONTRACT questions or conversation.









Boat Loans / Extended Warranties 101







www.2coolfishing.com





Let me know how we can help.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## KenLamain




----------

